# Upper Radiator Hose Midway Pipe



## l337bG (May 17, 2010)

Can anyone find me one? I recently flushed, cleaned, and refilled the radiator, and during the process I noticed my upper hose midway pipe is starting to rot, which explained the rust in my coolant.
I can't find one anywhere.


----------

